# GOEX Codec??



## sethanie88 (Apr 3, 2006)

Windows Media Player cannot play the file (or cannot play either the audio or video portion of the file) because the GeoVision CCTV GEOMPEG-4 Video (GEOX) codec is not installed on your computer.

<< That's the message I get when I try to view my video file... I keep trying to find the codec but every place I look is a dead end ( broken links and expired files... not a single site seems to have this codec and not a single program seems able to convert it ).


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Try this http://www.free-codecs.com/download/GeoVision_CCTV_MPEG4_Codec.htm


----------

